

A new way to convert. - atlassin
http://ideon.co/theconverted

======
thejosh
"currency"

Convert CURRENCY.

Bit confusing WTF the page was about until the video finally loaded.

~~~
eps
Yep, exactly. And the video took a good minute just to show the first frame.
They should really test the website experience under the load or over slow-ish
links.

~~~
hpeikemo
Whoa, I welcome hn traffic! But yeah, it seems to put the site under pressure.
Did handle similar traffic from reddit front page just fine though. Checking
whether Rackspace is having issues.

------
mojuba
First impression: the UI is really neat, I liked it a lot. Kudos to year team,
the execution is excellent!

My understanding is, the app automatically selects one of the currencies based
on locality. Would it do the same when I travel?

Obviously missing is entering exact values, e.g. the values that appear on
long tap might easily be editable - I intuitively expected them to be while
playing with the app.

You might also explain in the guide that for going between the price of a
BurgerKing burger and combined GDP of the E.U. you shouldn't scroll all the
way to billions but use rounded values instead ;) Similarly for other units.

Also missing: since you have length and volume, area would be nice to have.

Edit: another missing feature is jumping to the beginning of a scale somehow
with one tap.

~~~
hpeikemo
Thanks! Glad you like it, and thanks for thorough feedback. 1.Yeah. App lists
currencies based on where you are and use timezone to determine location,
iPhones usually get that from the cell towers and it's specific enough to
determine current country without roaming or using GPS. 2. Might add that in a
future version. 3. Quick jump menu (bottom right) might help there. 4. Area
can be activated under 'Converted' in iOS settings app. Also looking into
adding more categories that makes sense for this interface. 5. Tap on status
bar scrolls to top. Thanks again!

~~~
mojuba
Thanks for the answers, somehow I totally missed the pyramid icon with the
scaling etc. Much better now!

------
diziet
This is nice & pretty UI, but I'd want to see the exact values. How many euros
is $134.33? An app like [https://sensortower.com/ios/us/tap-tap-
tap/app/convert-~-the...](https://sensortower.com/ios/us/tap-tap-
tap/app/convert-~-the-unit-calculator/325758140) would tell me the what I want
to know precisely.

~~~
hpeikemo
Thanks! It's primarily intended as a quick, at a glance conversion tool, like
for shopping abroad or to get a sense of what they mean when foreign units are
used in films, books and recipies.

It also has a precision mode to get exact values, though google and other apps
are quicker for just that.

------
jbrooksuk
I understand that you're on the front of HN and probably seeing a massive
spike of activity, however with that in mind, the video doesn't load so I'm
unable to see what your app does and why it's a different way of converting.

There needs to be more text.

~~~
ack
There needs to be more anything actually, as there seems to be nothing except
an image of (an app on an) iphone and a link to download something from the
app store.

------
retube
Am sure this is great, but your site fails to render in IE8

~~~
iamben
Not trolling, genuinely curious - why are you using IE8?

~~~
huhtenberg
Because it fails to render certain sites and that makes for a good
conversation point? :)

~~~
iamben
I thought that initially, but the first part of the sentence seems to imply
they looked at the site in IE8 only...

------
sgt
I like this - great design. Downloading it as we speak. Har du noen andre
apper?

~~~
hpeikemo
Takk! Dette er første app.

------
bbwharris
A slide rule.

